# More BS on the Surge!



## scott (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm burned out from driving pre game charger fans to Qualcomm stadium. So I'm at home watching the game end 
I fire up uber driver and see 3x
Surge pricing all over the city of San Diego Im thinking wow I need to get out there but first Get on the uber pax app and see a ton of drivers in the area I normally cover, I pin in and out of the area for like 10 minutes and still see the same number of drivers if there is surge pricing spreading such a large area these drivers should have had rides in that amount of time. Something ain't right!


----------



## Russell (Sep 6, 2014)

Don't you realise - UBer manipulates the surge!

IF they are sponsoring events like they do here in Sydney a lot - you will see it NEVER surges as that kicks out as THEY have to pay the surge themselves...

Clever drivers join groups I've heard and all log off so then there is lower availability - then Whhosh _ SURGE - the system is a scam - it is scammable - it doesn't promote long term client relationships - there are so many reasons Uber needs to lyft it's game!

HEHE - LYFT it;s game - I'll have to use that one in a good piece I send to the media ;_)


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

High surge promotes a "wait and see" approach with pax, so they don't request rides.


----------



## Russell (Sep 6, 2014)

For some - the drunk ones often get stung - or parents paying for kids - or first time users - i.e. what does 4.25 X fare actually mean? Customers don't realise - it just isn't transparent enough...


----------



## SoBeUBER (Aug 27, 2014)

UberPissed said:


> High surge promotes a "wait and see" approach with pax, so they don't request rides.


surge is not good at the airport...they like our service, but if it ends up costing too much more than a cab, they just take the cab, and we uber drivers lose...turning your phones off to manipulate sure is more than likely kicking you in the a$$


----------



## Russell (Sep 6, 2014)

They primarily do it at major sporting events - sat nights etc. I didn't say they were stupid!

Reason they started was because they suspected that staff were holding off on surging at times so they started doing a little of their own testing... 

Uber certainly was found to be playing the system - so why shouldn't the drivers?


----------



## Tilla (Aug 20, 2014)

This is how surge works: when everything is surging I don't get any request for 10 minutes and then all the sudden the "demand" decreases around me and bam, I got a ping!
The same happened when I was in the north suburbs, I was sitting in the 1.5 surge area for 10 minutes without any request. When the surge ended, I turned off my uber phone and went home.


----------



## Ara (Sep 5, 2014)

uber x driver I LA


----------



## Russell (Sep 6, 2014)

Yeah... best idea - don't even drive say one day a week unless on surge. OR Uber put the rates to what they used to be. Many Uber markets bring the price down by as much as 50% I see. Consultation? You must be kidding! UBer listen to a driver? Well that is going to change. As for Travis... You out there? Would love to debate you on the stage you love so much... Or fight you as best you choose... I'm sure someone feeds this stuff back to him... you out there Travis ???


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Russell said:


> Yeah... best idea - don't even drive say one day a week unless on surge. OR Uber put the rates to what they used to be. Many Uber markets bring the price down by as much as 50% I see. Consultation? You must be kidding! UBer listen to a driver? Well that is going to change. As for Travis... You out there? Would love to debate you on the stage you love so much... Or fight you as best you choose... I'm sure someone feeds this stuff back to him... you out there Travis ???


I doubt this isn't even background noise to him. They know drivers are pissed and unhappy, but they also know if they reach a point where they lose enough drivers, or can't recruit enough new ones, they have the resources to bring in as many as needed - practically overnight. They're testing the bottom. How little can they pay and still have idiots driving other idiots around for greedy fools.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> I doubt this isn't even background noise to him. They know drivers are pissed and unhappy, but they also know if they reach a point where they lose enough drivers, or can't recruit enough new ones, they have the resources to bring in as many as needed - practically overnight. They're testing the bottom. How little can they pay and still have idiots driving other idiots around for greedy fools.


He's said as much himself in interviews...


----------

